# Transfert mails de Entourage sur Thunderbird



## picorette38 (30 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Je cherche un moyen de trsférer mes mails depuis Entourage pour pouvoir les importer dans Thunderbird... mais je ne trouve pas de solutions.

Pouvez-vous m'aider?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## BernardRey (30 Mai 2007)

Dans Entourage, quand on fait glisser les dossiers depuis la partie gauche de la fen&#234;tre vers le bureau, on obtient des archives au standard MBOX. 

Or,Thunderbird est plus ou moins bas&#233; sur ce standard, il faut donc glisser les archives MBOX vers *~/Biblioth&#232;que/Thunderbird* (la tilde (~) symbolise ton compte utilisateur, la petite maison, si tu pr&#233;f&#232;res) L&#224; dedans, tu as *Profiles* lequel contient *Default* lequel contient un dossier "*nom &#224; coucher dehors*" lequel contient pas mal de choses dont un dossier *Mail* (ouf, on s'approche du but).

Fasions l'essai : En mettant l'archive "Messages re&#231;us.mbox" dans le dossier *Local Folders* qui se trouve dans le dossier *Mail* (voir le chemin complet plus haut), puis en lan&#231;ant Thunderbird, le dossier est pr&#233;sent dans "Dossiers locaux", avec tous ses messages (en "non lus") &#224; l'int&#233;rieur. Comme si on venait de les recevoir. Pas l'ombre d'une difficult&#233;.

Reste &#233;ventuellement &#224; bricoler un peu pour faire plus complet...


----------



## picorette38 (30 Mai 2007)

Merci beaucoup,

Je tente cel&#224; demain.



Et pour la suite, on d&#233;m&#233;nage dans Internet, o&#249; tu aurais du poster d&#232;s le d&#233;part ! (en plus, on te l'a &#233;crit en rouge en t&#234;te du forum) !


----------



## chuttt (5 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Après avoir ramé&#8230; j'ai enfin trouvé la solution rapide pour transférer les mails d'Entourage à Thunderbird !
(Entourage est absolument fabuleux pour le moteur de recherche, les couleurs des mails et des dossiers ert sous-dossiers, l'envoi groupé et le moteur de recherche+++, et la version 2004 était épatante&#8230; mais&#8230; la version 2008 plante chez moi 4-8 fois PAR JOUR depuis 1 an et ma patience est à bout !)

Peut-être vais-je enfoncer une porte ouverte et le savez-vous déjà&#8230;?

En fait il "suffit" de copier les mbox d'Entourage. Or on peut aisément convertir les mails en mbox, c'est prévu !
NB: le glisser-déposer des mails donne des ".eml" qui ne sont pas lus par Thunderbird.
MAIS
si vous faites "exporter" les messages dans Entourage, vous vous retrouvez avec un fichier "Identité entourage.rge".
Ensuite il vous suffit d'ouvrir ce "paquet" Identité entourage.rge, 
et miracle: vous avez tous vos mails REGROUPÉS en paquets:
chaque sous-dossier a sa mbox !
c'est génial !
y'a plus qu'à copier les mbox dans:
Bibliothèque > Thunderbird > Profiles > "nomàcoucherdehors" > Mail > Local Folders > Inbox.sbd
Ensuite on n'a "plus qu'à" refaire les sous-dossiers et ranger. c'est du taf mais ça marche.
  
Et quand on a 5000 mails à exporter, c'est cool&#8230;

J'espère ne pas avoir fait de redite&#8230; 



PS: je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai un icone triste dans le titre&#8230; et je ne peux pas le changer ?
j'aurai voulu mettre un pouce en l'air !


----------



## Aliboron (5 Mars 2010)

chuttt a dit:


> la version 2008 plante chez moi 4-8 fois PAR JOUR depuis 1 an et ma patience est à bout !
> 
> Peut-être vais-je enfoncer une porte ouverte et le savez-vous déjà?


Non, ce n'est pas normal du tout. Entourage 2008 fonctionne comme une horloge chez moi toute la journée depuis un peu plus de deux ans. Il faut chercher le contexte et la cause, peut-être reconstruire la base de données... Donne des précisions sur ce qui se passe lorsque ça plante.



chuttt a dit:


> Or on peut aisément convertir les mails en mbox, c'est prévu !


Ben oui, comme décrit plus haut, il y a même une méthode encore plus directe que l'export que tu décris : faire glisser les dossiers depuis la partie gauche de la fenêtre vers le bureau _(les dossiers, hein, pas les messages qu'ils contiennent)_ Pour chaque dossier glissé, tu as droit à l'archive .mbox correspondante... 

Pour l'icône triste, c'est dans la ligne en dessous du texte que ça se met (il faut d'abord "Aller en mode avancé" pour le modifier par la suite). Tiens, j'en mets une qui rigole...


----------

